# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Painting new render. What to seal with?

## dan76n

We just had a small besser block retaining wall rendered with a Dulux render and we plan to do the painting.
What can I use to seal it prior to painting? 
We looked at Dulux Green render sealer but it only comes in 15ltr tubs  and the wall is only about 3 Mtrs square so 15ltrs is overkill.
I have some leftover Dulux Acratex primer 501 but apparently need to wait minimum 2 months if I use this.
Any suggestions on what I can use as the wife doesn't want a 2 month wait?

----------


## NRB

Most acrilic outdoor paints do not use a sealer,just two good coats.
You can thin down the first coat a little but it is best to use straight out of the can.

----------


## heavytrevy

Im not quite sure ur understanding the OPs problem.
My advice would be visit a specialist paint place for a recommendation.
Green render and paint dont play well together   

> Most acrilic outdoor paints do not use a sealer,just two good coats.
> You can thin down the first coat a little but it is best to use straight out of the can.

----------


## Blocker

> We just had a small besser block retaining wall rendered with a Dulux render and we plan to do the painting.
> What can I use to seal it prior to painting? 
> We looked at Dulux Green render sealer but it only comes in 15ltr tubs  and the wall is only about 3 Mtrs square so 15ltrs is overkill.
> I have some leftover Dulux Acratex primer 501 but apparently need to wait minimum 2 months if I use this.
> Any suggestions on what I can use as the wife doesn't want a 2 month wait?

  Dan,
Is the product used to "render" the wall a Dulux textured paint?...if so you can paint it anytime.
If the "render"was done using a cement product,allow render to cure properly..or,if you must paint it now,Porters or Murobond Limewash would be a good choice.
Regards,
Blocker.

----------

